
Groovy 3 Highlights - parvenu74
https://blogs.apache.org/groovy/entry/groovy-3-highlights
======
zmmmmm
Great to see after so long this has gotten done. This is the first major
release under the Apache banner and driven entirely by community support
instead of through Pivotal etc.

Groovy is a much needed piece of the JVM ecosystem as in my opinion there is
no good other option that works really well as a scripting language while
maintaining extremely small impedance mismatch with Java.

